# East of England Viz Whizz Feb 2011



## ly52nsy (Sep 19, 2010)

Takes place on 5th Feb - details can be found here http://madaboutvizslas.blogspot.com/

Thanks


----------



## ly52nsy (Sep 19, 2010)

*national vizsla meet up October 28th 2011*

I organise the monthly east of england vizsla meet ups which have been a great successful over the last 12 months. 

A few of us a heading to Derbyshire next month to meet up with some vizsla friends and so have decided to to organise a vizsla meet up while we are there. 

details can be found here http://madaboutvizslas.blogspot.c...viz-whizz-derbyshire-october.html its free to come along and everyone is welcome. 

Please email me if you intend on joining us [email protected]


----------

